# R2O aquariums new phillipine shipment. 50 cent snail event is on..summer sale



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey everyone
Big shipment tonight...I don't have time to post the list I am on route to get the shipment now 

All fish new and old will be on special this weekend. I don't know exact prices as the shipment hasn't landed but everthing will be CHEAP!
Snails will be .50 cents for sure, this all I know for now but expect 25 - 50 percent off all fish and inverts tomorrow

I will try and post a list tnight while unpacking


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

nice. give us something to read with coffee!


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

*Unedited list*

*common name scientific name*

yellow fox face  lo volpinus *TONS*
blue tang/m paracanthus hepatus
saddle back butt chaetodon ephippiumn
chelmon butt/m-ml chelmon rostratus
warskin angler antenarius 
lunula butterfly chaetodon lunua
moorish idol zanclus canecens
juv. Rusty angel centropyge ferrugatus
blue ribbon eel rhinomuraena quasita
yellow fin tang acanthurus tomenensis
maroon clown/m premnas biaculatus
coral beauty angel centropyge bispinosus
juv. Flagfin angel holacanthus trumaculatus
blue spot goby-adult cinctus species
pink & blue spotted goby	crytocentrus leptocephalus
green mandarin/l synchiropus splendidus
flagfin angel/m holacanthus trumaculatus
gresingeri goby gresingeris species *VERY VERY COOL*
red scooter dragonet	synchoroppus marmurtatus
orange tato blenny excenius species
yellow tail goby gobidae species
green mandarin/m synchiropus splendidus
orange spotfin goby valenccienea puellaris
green chromis/ml-l chromis varidis
sand sailfin goby gobidaii species
red tomato clown amphiprion frenatus
red spotted cardinal	sphaermia nematoptera
white turbo snail tectus pyramis
conches snail trochus spcies
bubbles anemones entacmaea quadricolor *TONS of Bubbletips*


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Do you have any Nassarius snails?


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

r2oaquariums said:


> *common name scientific name*
> 
> gresingeri goby gresingeris species *VERY VERY COOL*


Yes it very cool fish


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

Will there be any cleaner or fire shrimp?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Fish Pictures.....*

Cleaner and Blood Shrimp did not arrive. Sorry. Enclosed pictures. Good Hunting everyone.


----------

